# Create ISO with system/ports



## arekh (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I've tried to find solutions but either I find really old ones (FreeBSD 4.x or so) or ones that are not quite explained (at least for me.) I'm fairly new to this FreeBSD thing, you see.

First let me tell you what I want to achieve: I want to create an ISO image which includes FreeBSD (9.1) and certain ports (updated to latest). It would be great if certain ports could be auto-installed too, but that's not absolutely necessary. This is for a system that will be installed without any internet connection, so I need to get those ports there.

Is there any way to take an updated install of a system, with updated ports downloaded, and create an ISO of it to install elsewhere?

Thanks in advance for any help (or pointing towards any help.)


----------



## kpa (Oct 4, 2013)

Start by reading release(7).


----------



## J65nko (Oct 4, 2013)

Think outside of the box 

Create binary packages of your selection of ports, and write them to a second CD or USB stick. Use the normal ISO or USB installation image to install FreeBSD, followed by a sequence of pkg_add or pkg add commands to install the packages.


----------

